# Tank Size



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Everyone. Im debating between a 125gal or a 150gal tank. They both have the same footprint but the 150 is taller. I know Piranhas stay more on the bottom of the tank. I currently have 5 Reds thata re just under 3" now that will be in the tank when they grow up some. They are in a 75 gal now and my other 150 has my Rhom in it. He will prob go to the 75 gal and i would like to have 2 tanks with some kind of shoal in them. I was really considering trying a Mac cohab with 5-6 fish in the 150 i already have. So which would be a better choice for me?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

How big is your Rhom first off?? If he is a decent size I would leave him be. He has settled in and that is his home. Moving him to a smaller tank just doesnt seem right because he was in the 150. As far as the 125 150 if they have the same foot print but the height I would get the 125. The only reason I say this is because of the fact that you mentioned P's dont swim on the surface.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

both are good choices between the 125 and the 150 because the footprint is the same. how big is the rhom? that 150 should be good for life for him you can still put a little group of macs in the 75 if you want instead of trying to put the rhom in a 75 after he has been in a 150 that is if he is a larger specimen.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

The Rhom is small. Only about 6" and is really skittish. The 75 gal is in my room where there is mroe people and i was kinda hoping if i moved him there he would see people more and come out of his shell. He sits in the same corner of the tank the entire time the lights are on and wont eat until atleast an hour after the lights go off and noone is around.


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

I would go with the 125 as it's easier to do water changes, tank maintenance etc with the shorter tank. The taller the tank the further you have to have your arm down into it to go to things. I think a 125 is a little more convenient and piranhas don't use too much height anyway. However, which ever one cost the least would be the one I'd choose, because they're isn't a BIG difference between the two of them.

I'd also move that Rhom to the 75G. Rhoms aren't that active and there's no need of wasting a 150G tank that's 6 feet long on a fish that sits still and doesn't use the space. He's 6" and will never out grow that 75. It'll take many years for him to get 12" if he gets that big and if he still sits still and doesn't swim around the 75 will still be enough space. That's like a midget in a suburban; why? Anyway, him being in your room should help him come out of his shell with all the activity and make him less skitish, which will be more fun for you too. Plus you'll be able to put a shoal in the 150, so you get the best of both worlds. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just because of the general nature of serra's i say leave him in the larger tank.


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

AS fan said:


> just because of the general nature of serra's i say leave him in the larger tank.


The general nature of them is they sit still and don't move around until they're chasing prey, so 150Gallons for a 6" fish is wasted space. That's like blocking off 4 parking spots for a mini cooper. Now if he were 15-16" then I could see it, but for a 6", I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

STUD said:


> just because of the general nature of serra's i say leave him in the larger tank.


The general nature of them is they sit still and don't move around until they're chasing prey, so 150Gallons for a 6" fish is wasted space. That's like blocking off 4 parking spots for a mini cooper. Now if he were 15-16" then I could see it, but for a 6", I wouldn't do it.
[/quote]

it was just my opinion if you want to understand what i mean better just pm me and ill let you know why i said that.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Im with AS on this one. Leave him be in the 150 just because if you keep moving him around it will tend to keep in in that shell of his. Leave him be and spend some time with him and he will come around. If you get Mac's in the new 150 or 125 you wil eventually need to buy another 125-150 for the Rhom. So you might as well leave him be in the current tank and get another 125-150 for your other shoal and leave the Reds be in the 75.


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

AS fan said:


> just because of the general nature of serra's i say leave him in the larger tank.


The general nature of them is they sit still and don't move around until they're chasing prey, so 150Gallons for a 6" fish is wasted space. That's like blocking off 4 parking spots for a mini cooper. Now if he were 15-16" then I could see it, but for a 6", I wouldn't do it.
[/quote]

it was just my opinion if you want to understand what i mean better just pm me and ill let you know why i said that.
[/quote]

Don't get me wrong, I respect your opinion as we all should, I just have one that's different. I think it's good to post different opinions anyway as that's how we learn.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

true dat


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Well i decided im going to order the 125 gal tank from my LFS. There was only $20 difference in price from a 125 to a 150. Im really considering moving the Rhom to the 75 gal because its my GF's favorite fish to look at so i would end up giving her the 75 gal tank with the Rhom and filters and all. That will leave me with the 150 and the 125 im about to order. I will be getting another Rhom if i give her my Black Diamond i currently have. Im actually looking into a slightly larger one now. Then the 125 will get some Macs because they are my favorite Piranha. Im thinking 5-6 of them would be good for the 125 gal tank.


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

For $20 more dollars I'd go with the 150 lol


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

STUD said:


> For $20 more dollars I'd go with the 150 lol


I was really considering it. I stopped in there yestrday and they have a 120gal with stand filters and everything else except gravel for $600. The tank is 48x24 and i could put it in my room. He will sell me just the tank for $200 and i could build a stand for it and put my 75 or 55 gal tank under it. The GF also likes the idea of the 120 gal tank in my room so i might be getting that.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

be careful when you put larger tanks under already large tanks. make sure you can easily get to the fillters if you run a canister or sump. also keep in mind siphoning is going to be a headache being lower to the ground because it wont have as much siphoning pressure to clean. i have my tanks setup like what you are planning and right after i filled the tank i was like o crap i should of designed this a little differently. but my tank stand is mostly enclosed only about a 1 foot window so it might be a little different for you because i know its hard for me to do anything to either of those tanks because of space.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Gettign to the filter wont be a problem. I never thought about the pressure for gravel vacs. There would be plenty of space to get into both tank because i would build the stand myself.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice i know i had a prob originally with doing it but eventually i got the problem fixed its good your building the stand yourself should be a benefit because my tank basically sat on the floor but after changing the water once or twice i figured a few things out to up the pressure for gravel vacs


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

the bigger the better. go for the 150







.


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

Retaks said:


> I was really considering it. I stopped in there yestrday and they have a 120gal with stand filters and everything else except gravel for $600. The tank is 48x24 and i could put it in my room. He will sell me just the tank for $200 and i could build a stand for it and put my 75 or 55 gal tank under it. The GF also likes the idea of the 120 gal tank in my room so i might be getting that.


I would go with the 125 or 150 over the 120. The 2 extra feet would be better for the fish than the 6 extra inches in depth. Also, if you are going to go with the 120 I say put the 75 up top and the 120 below. I wouldn't put a larger tank above a smaller tank. Think of the bunk bed theory. They have the ones with the full size at the bottom and the twin size above. The full size being up top and the twin below would be kinda crazy and may topple over. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Retaks said:


> I was really considering it. I stopped in there yestrday and they have a 120gal with stand filters and everything else except gravel for $600. The tank is 48x24 and i could put it in my room. He will sell me just the tank for $200 and i could build a stand for it and put my 75 or 55 gal tank under it. The GF also likes the idea of the 120 gal tank in my room so i might be getting that.


I would go with the 125 or 150 over the 120. The 2 extra feet would be better for the fish than the 6 extra inches in depth. Also, if you are going to go with the 120 I say put the 75 up top and the 120 below. I wouldn't put a larger tank above a smaller tank. Think of the bunk bed theory. They have the ones with the full size at the bottom and the twin size above. The full size being up top and the twin below would be kinda crazy and may topple over. Just my thoughts!
[/quote]

A 120g wouldn't be the best for a shoal of macs...better for a large solo rhom. I see what you're saying STUD, but your analogy can't be applied here. Tank stands are designed to hold a certain size of tank on the top...putting a smaller one below does nothing to the stability of what is above it (although you still have to be sure the bottom shelf can support the tank you are putting on it). It's like building a desk or dresser into the underside of a bunk bed.


----------



## macro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I had similar situation to yours and I ended up going with the 150. People say that Ps wont use all of the tank and its a waste, but they actually do use every single inch of the tank. Mine swim at the top a lot more than I thought. Especially if you put a powerhead in the tank. Get the 150...all shoals need 6ft or more space to swim


----------

